# macro photography



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

i guess my favorite is shooting bugs . nikon d800 with 105mm vr macro lens and the nikon r1c1 macro flashes


----------



## Bobw235 (Jul 14, 2016)

Excellent shots!  I need to get myself a decent lens for macro shots. Still using the kit lens with my Panasonic Lumix G5.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

some flowers


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

i find a good lens and the macro flashes can make a big improvement . you can bring your own lighting with you and control your back grounds very easily in manual on the camera


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 14, 2016)

Great shots!  My favourite shots to take are closeups of flowers.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 14, 2016)

the thought that one day i would be searching out botanical gardens is so wierd for me . the last place i would ever be pre my photography days is looking at flowers .

not enough blood and broken bones to hold my attention   ha ha ha


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 14, 2016)

Very nice!  :coolpics:


----------



## happytime (Jul 15, 2016)

WOW, thoses are somegreat shots. I've considered getting a Macro lens for my camera. Do you really use it that much? I love the bugs an flowers to.
Just don't want to spend all that money an not use it ....lindap


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 16, 2016)

my wife and i shoot mostly flowers and bugs


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 16, 2016)

Great shots of the insect world.


----------

